# Check out my new Arnie shirt



## MattG (May 31, 2015)

From T2, the one liner "come with me if you want to live".
I saw this and about lost it. Genious!


----------



## TheChosen1 (Jun 15, 2015)

That's cool. But that looks more like his stunt double from Terminator II. LOL:headbang:


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jun 16, 2015)

Always my favorite. Plus the king with some cake and champagne...


----------



## MattG (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah im thinking about getting the numero uno shirt myself.lol
I got my two off amazon...here's another one. Not as cool as the first one but still pretty funny.


----------

